# FOR SALE: Record Coronet no 1 lathe



## cambournepete (18 Mar 2009)

I've hinted at this previously, but I'll make it more obvious 

I want to sell my Record Coronet no 1 lathe as I've upgraded to Blister's Poolewood 28/40.

It's blue, 36" between centres with about 12" swing.
Single phase, half horse-power, Brook-Compton motor.
3 speed, changed byt moving the belt.
The head's fixed, but there's an extra foot for the bars so you can reconfigure the lathe.

It includes:
a couple of drive centres
hollow tail centre (for long hole boring)
Axminster multi-tip live tail centre
screw chuck
2 or 3 faceplates
a drill chuck
tool rests
a tool post for the Robert Sorby tool rest system
a bowl turning rest
a thread adapter for a Vicmarc chuck.

It's old but in reasonable condition.

It looks rather like this one (but is longer and blue).

It's a very good starter lathe, and will be more than some ever need or want. It will give you a good idea of want you want if you do decide to upgrade later.

It's located near Cambridge, but I could deliver anywhere between here and the Taunton area in a couple of weeks or so (Yandles )
More local delivery is also an option as I have relatives in this area.
It's blinking heavy, so postage is definitely not an option.

I'll post some photos if anyone is interested.

I'm hoping for around £100 for the lot.


----------



## loz (18 Mar 2009)

Looks like a dream buy for any of the guys looking to startup.


Loz


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Mar 2009)

Ronin, if you are watching, this is he lathe I have recently got and it's a good little lathe for starting. 

Pete


----------



## jammie*dodger (10 May 2009)

Hi, i'm very interested in this but would really want to get a chuck for it. You mention that it has "a thread adapter for a Vicmarc chuck" do you have a link for a chuck that would fit this?

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## cambournepete (11 May 2009)

Phil Irons sells Vicmarc


----------



## jammie*dodger (12 May 2009)

Thanks. That's going to add quite a bit to the cost so I think i'm going to have to leave it. Sorry, Rob.


----------

